# Budgie is very ill



## Mr.Spring and Mr.Cloud (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello I’ve been trying to find help and can not afford a vet. 
my budgie marshmallow has had his eyes closed for two days hasnt been eating well I found him laying at the bottom of the cage I put him in box with a blanket cause I was worried he’d get cold he only eats when there is food front of him or if I pet him doesn’t wanna drink water now he starting to bob his head slow for only 3 sec /4 time for 20mins while he is sleeping and his poop has been building up where his butt is and now he has snot bubbles coming out of his nose please help!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Ok, I'm no expert, but you *need to take this animal to an avian vet as soon as possible. * Today, preferably.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

From what you have described, I am sorry to say that your bird is extremely ill and will not survive without professional medical intervention. If you do not already have an avian vet that you can contact you need to take the bird to an emergency clinic that sees birds. Where are you located?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Your budgie need IMMEDIATE help from a professional or it will not survive.

Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership. 

Many Avian Vets will help with working out a payment plan and you should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected veterinarian costs. 
If you are unable to afford the veterinarian care, then ask your friends or family to help out with the expense as a loan. 

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## Marian (Jan 22, 2021)

Helpmarshmellow said:


> Hello I’ve been trying to find help and can not afford a vet.
> my budgie marshmallow has had his eyes closed for two days hasnt been eating well I found him laying at the bottom of the cage I put him in box with a blanket cause I was worried he’d get cold he only eats when there is food front of him or if I pet him doesn’t wanna drink water now he starting to bob his head slow for only 3 sec /4 time for 20mins while he is sleeping and his poop has been building up where his butt is and now he has snot bubbles coming out of his nose please help!


Some vets in Australia where I live have payment plans so you can get treatment and then pay the bill off gradually. Maybe the same applies where you are, could you not try to find an avian or exotic animal vet who does this? Or last option are there any parrot rescue organisations in your area who might be able to help your little bird?


----------



## Mr.Spring and Mr.Cloud (Sep 10, 2021)

Sorry I live in Cicero. Illinois he was a new budgie and I thought I was able to afford a vet and have payment plans but the one the vets I’ve called I have to have credit in order to do a payment plan but I’m sorry to say my marshmallow has passed thank you to you all for helping me


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear Marshmallow has passed on. 💔
 Fly high and soar freely sweet Marshmallow; rest peacefully now wee one.

Please do not get another budgie until you have the financial means to ensure it will get the necessary vet care in case of illness or injury. 💜💜

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*This thread is now closed.


*


----------

